# Sealant for rubber mats



## Ruthy (8 October 2006)

I have fitted rubber mats to my new stables and it was quite an effort. They were very heavy and difficult to cut to fit but now the job is finished they look excellent. I now know what a big job it is and don't really want to have to lift and re-fit next summer to clean under them. I would therefore like to seal the joints to prevent any wee leaking under and becoming smelly. Anyone any experience of doing this? Pros and cons. What sealant should I use? Any advise greatly appreciated!


----------



## Louby (8 October 2006)

I could be completely wrong about this but doesnt it depend on whether your mats are porous or non porous.  Just thinking that if they are porous then sealing them would make no difference as the wee will still soak through.  Mine are porous and I dont have a problem with smell and Ive not lifted them at all in nearly 3 years.


----------



## SirenaXVI (8 October 2006)

Mine are non porous - lift them?  Wash you mouth out - never have lifted them and don't suffer with smells


----------



## elles (8 October 2006)

We were advised to seal our with gutter sealant.  So far so good and no smells!


----------



## Happytohack (8 October 2006)

Ours are non-porous and our stables don't slope much, so no drainage. The rubber matting has been down coming up 4 years and we have never lifted it - it doesn't smell and is fine.  Wouldn't think you need sealant.


----------



## Peanot (8 October 2006)

I too use rubber mats and I also have a bed of shavings on the top so the wee is soaked up into that.  I have only lifted mine out once in 3 years and that was to have the stable floor concreted.  They do get a few wet shavings in the joints when they move a little.  
Someone at our yard, lifts hers up every day and puts a bucket underneath to hold them up for the floor to dry ? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I don`t know why but she is quite strange anyhow.


----------



## dixie (9 October 2006)

Try Tylyne as they seal their rubber mats.  I think it is on www.stablemat.co.uk


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (10 October 2006)

My mats have been down for a couple of years. I was advised by the makers NOT to seal them, so I didn't. I lift the mats once a year &amp; hose the stable out. In between times I occasionally wash the stable out without lifting the mats. There's no smell in the stable at all.


----------



## charlie76 (11 October 2006)

I don't have mine sealed down but they are fitted very snuggly, I've had them down for over a year and never had a problem with smells.


----------

